# Fish food that sink not slow sink



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

See I have 4 goldfish 1 common,2coment,and 1 black small moor. My fish get bloated when food is up top. Does anyone know what fishfood I should get?




___________________________________________________________________
3 tanks

65 bow front tank

Marineland Eclipse Hexagon 5 Gallon Aquarium

15 long gallon tank


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I believe they make sinking goldfish pellets.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks I had a hard time finding some that would not sink.


----------

